
Today We Release TerminusDB - carapace
https://medium.com/terminusdb/today-we-release-terminusdb-the-database-for-data-people-36cfd3f81d3f
======
carapace
I've been keeping an eye on these folks: Prolog-implemented graph DB with a
bunch of interesting (mathy!) features.

[https://terminusdb.com/](https://terminusdb.com/)

[https://terminusdb.com/docs/](https://terminusdb.com/docs/)

[https://github.com/terminusdb/terminus-
server](https://github.com/terminusdb/terminus-server)

~~~
LukeEF
Hello! Good to hear that you've been watching. It has been a struggle, but we
got 1.0 over the line. Furiously writing documentation at the moment. Let us
know what you think.

~~~
carapace
I should have some time to "kick the tires" this week, will do.

~~~
LukeEF
Great - documentation is a work in progress! We are also pushing out examples
and use cases as fast as we can.

